# Sharkin?



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone seen or caught any sharks lately? I fished off the beach last weekend down by chicken bone but no runs no hits what an error!:banghead The wind was right for floatin out a bait but no happenings. Use to be pretty good in oct. for beach fishing maybe a red tide issue. Anyone been soaking a bait? Might try again this weekend.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't tried off the beach lately. Seems like every time we go out to chicken bone we get skunked. We've been catching some small (4') in the bay though.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

I went to the beach about a month ago in destin, and there was a $hit load of 4-5' blacktips....they were eatin every skipjack I hooked.

where is chickenbone?


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Chicken Bone beach is P'cola beach the last parkng lot before the road is closed heading for Ft. Pickens.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm gonna give it a try this weekend. A few years ago (about30) the best action for fins was off the beach or piers when they use to let ya fish for em at night. Especially this time of year alot of migration action I think. The only mako I ever saw caught inshore(off the beach)was in October. Old dude named Elmo. He was the mack daddy of shark fishing in his day! Anybody else wanna go?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey man, I'll be out at the beach on Saturdaty fishing for pompano.....not sure where yet, but let me know how you do!


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

What's the best way to fish for sharks out off of the beach? And how far out do you need to get the bait?


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

This time of year mullet is my preferred bait. It holds up well, it's a fish thats being fed on right now. How far out you put the bait depends on the size or line capacity of your reel. I like to go out towards the 2nd sandbar they seemed to run right along there to feed.You can yak your bait out or float it out in a box if the winds right. A balloon tiedwith thin mono and threaded through aroll of life savers and another hoop line tied through theroll and attached to the bait so it floats In a good wind the bait will float out the life savers melt and release the bait.I've had some sucess with all these methods. Of course ifthe sharksarearound that really helps.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

went to navare last nite cought a 4 footer not much eals im goweing back tomorow night and probly monday and tuesday


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

This is an open invitation to any large sharks that may be in the area we'll be on the beach tonight with a buffet of goodies for ya to eat. I usually forget to invite you guys so I wanted to makeit offical.:shedevil Of course the beach might have a few undesirable drunk humans:letsdrink but were puttin the food out in the water for ya. So come on down ,hell bring the family we'll dance!!


----------



## EastBaySam (Oct 15, 2007)

When fishing for shark what size hook do ya'll recommend?Also what size bait (whole mullet, half a mullet)? If whole, should you cut it some to get a scent trail goin? Whats the best way to rig up the bait on the hook? And is wire leader a must? Sorry so many questions, but all answers are appreciated.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Sam in response to your questions; I normally use a whole mullet or other baitfish between 3-5lbs. The other critters like crab and catfish don't seem to eat it up quite so fast. As far as scent if their feeding in the area they'll find it.Sharks have a incredible sense of smell. I like touse a #10 or 11 single shank hook. They sell em at academy for about $4.00 for 2. I always use some sort of wire leader, I like single strand wire its easy to work with and I've had some bigger sharks cut through seven stand type material. Hope this helps some drop a pm if you have any other questions. Jim


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I like using a 14/0 circle hook myself. I like how it hooks in the corner of the mouth and that way those teeth aren't knawing at that leader. You just need heavy enough leader to stop that tail from rubbing threw the line. My usual set up is a 8 foot heavy steel leader, 14/0 hook, and a whole mullet.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Konzie baby! The monsters you guys with Team Chunky Love hual out, I'd figure you be using at least a 12 or 15 foot leader. Might as well think big any way. oke I think on the boat a 8-10ft leaderis good.On thebeach or pier,I like a longer one just forease of handling afterhe's to theknot.


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't been out fishing for sharks since summer. I'm down for goin if yall get a date.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Kane! Was happinin! hey Konz!

I think them cold snaps pushed em out a lil maybe. THis warmer weather including warmer nights maybe will get em a lil more active.

For the guy that asked what to use for bait...Grumpy (from GBBT) taught me to use whatever is schoolin in the pass or the beach at that time. If its mullet, use mullet, if it's ladies, kings, jack crevalles, use that. You would think a shark would take whatever chunk a meat was thrown at em, and that may be tru offshore where food sourses are scarcer, for hammers, tigers, makos and such, but up close, this rule of thumb really works.

Fenderbender and I have had 6 sharks around the boat at a time, for hours,and thru bait at em, just for em to come up, snif, and turn away. As soon as we caught what was schoollin, and threw it on a hook, we had 2 hookups in 2 minutes, and got a 6 1/2 footer in the boat. Inshore sharks want to feed on what they have been feedin on all day, or that week. There picky just like any other fish.

Good luck to you gyus!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

kanemano, I hear ya on the longer leader! Usually out in the boat we do use a 10 footer, and I know that when surfstryker goes out on the beach with me he uses a 10' leader too. That extra length helps to pull them on the sand! I use an 8' leader b/c I'm cheap and can normally get more leaders out of a spool of leader wire....lol.

We need to get up some time and do some fishing, I'm sure I could learn a lot from ya.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Konz just let me know when you want to go! I just like gettin outon the water beach or boat. I've put the whaler up for the winter I'm doing some more refinements on her so I can get out there (blue water)nextyear. Just something about catchin MONSTERS just makes tingle!!! Call me sometime..393-9012


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I hear ya, I just love being out there myself.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

i am probly goweing saterday to get my boat if I doo im planing on goweing the week after thankes giving not the saterday after but maby the next if enybody wonts to go haller at me pitch in about 20 bucks or bring plenty of bait im not goweing far only about 3 or 4 miles maby enyway its an open invite


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Konz, when I'm on the beach yakkin, I use 15-20ft leaders. So I can drag em in by the leader. I use 250lb coated leader.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well all this talk of sharkin...howed you guys do rubberboat and kanemano????

Anybody got any reports?????


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

For all you shark guys, they are out there for sure.I caught a 7ft bull shark off the pier yesterday and a few more were caught, we saw probably 10 bulls and a couple makos. Get out there and catch em up....By the way I caught mine on a 4ft 60# leader on 20# mono.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx man! Gonna have to go sharkin one of these cold weekends instead of spearin!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

If thier out there in those kind of numbers It's tme to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you can get your hands on some fresh stingrays you should be able to hook up for sure. It seems like if nothing else is working, a fresh stingray will always get a bite.


----------

